# Ideal pet?



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

Cats get my vote!


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Cats of course, but I've been wanting a ferret for some time now.


----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

I always wanted a horse.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Dog


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

Dreamcatcher said:


> Cats of course, but I've been wanting a ferret for some time now.


I once saw a guy walking his pet ferret on a lead. When I first saw him, he was some distance away and was coming toward me along the street. For a while, I just couldn't make out what kind of animal it was (I'm a bit short-sighted). At first I thought it must be a very small dog, then a cat, then a rat, until I finally saw what it was! Wish I'd had a camera on me! :lol


----------



## penguin (Feb 6, 2005)

Has to be cats, our feline overlords.

Once had a tortoise. He was a cool pet.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

A doggy, with rats coming in second place for me.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Dog


----------



## Slowturtle (Mar 10, 2005)

Turtles


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Dog, with cats in second place. I love my little dog :mushy


----------



## JDWorm (Mar 18, 2004)

---------


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I'd say the ideal pet is a cat that is trained to use the toilet.


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

I used to like dogs, until my sister got a really obnoxious one. So I'm gonna say fish. You don't have to walk 'em or nothing.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

I want a frog.


----------



## JayDee (Mar 6, 2005)

I have 2 cats and a dog, and my brother has a rabbit. 

-I want 2 rats, a turtle, an iguana, fish..and a chiauhaua..but my mom says not until I am 18 and live on my own.


----------



## Amande (Feb 5, 2005)

Doggies! But I love cats too, we have 3.



JDWorm said:


> A dog because you can do the most with them. I love my shih tzu. I am teaching her to get the mail right now.


Awwwh! My lil baby is a shih tzu, too. *Looks over at him sprawled on his back* I might have a wee talk with him about the fancy stuff yours is doing! :lol


----------



## DJ62 (Feb 8, 2005)

Cat.


----------



## daphne (Dec 4, 2004)

What about ferrets?  FYI, they are NOT rodents, they are members of the polecat family: weasels, meercats (think Timon from Lion King), etc. They are a highly misunderstood animal. They are very smart and very sweet pets! I love walking them around on their leashes.

Cats would come in second. Dogs are too much work. Horses scare me.


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

cats


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

daphne said:


> What about ferrets?  FYI, they are NOT rodents


I didn't say they were.  Just forgot to add them to the list! :doh


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

cats, nothing else even comes close


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

AnxiousAmelia said:


> Dreamcatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Cats of course, but I've been wanting a ferret for some time now.
> ...


Ahh, that sounds so cute :lol Now I want one even more...ferrets just seem like such unique and fun pets....


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

The Ideal pet would be a duck of course.  
Ducks are as agile as a cat, as fun as a dog, as neat as a rodent, as strong as a horse, as smart as a dolphin, as fast as a cheetah, produces less poo than a reptile, better swimmers than fish, the list goes on ppl.


----------



## vanessaB76 (Nov 13, 2003)

Dogs and hamsters. :banana

My hamster Bogart recently passed away. He kind of looked like the one in my avatar.

:kiss R.I.P Bogart :kiss

That's Duke in my siggy. :squeeze


----------



## ashwhatwhat (Mar 21, 2005)

I love dogs.. cept I've always wanted a bird.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I love all animals, regardless. I have 2 cats, 4 birds and 4 fish..my parents wont let me get a dog..theyre are really missing out on all the fun..grr . I love my cats, they are hilarious!! and my birds are fun too, fish are pretty to look at..
On my top list I would have to put a horse though and birds. I love horses, my absolute favorite.


----------



## rainboots (Jun 25, 2004)

Ferret. I've wanted one for years. Or a bird. When I was growing up I had a love bird, Mango, and a Cockatiel, Alfie. I miss having them around.


----------



## laurafreak (Apr 3, 2005)

i loveeeeeeeeeeeeeee doggies - best animal EVER

i dorm at school - 3 hours from my dog and i miss her alot


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

I voted dog, but other pets can be just as nice


----------



## Sweetpea (Nov 28, 2003)

i was going to say like a baby tiger that didnt bite - but there was no option so I went for cat.


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Right now we have 2 flat-coated retrievers--Ebony & Noel, one Chilian Rose tarantula--Abigail Von Splatt, and one beta fish--Esmerjildo--Esmer, for short.

I love all animals, though.

We had to find homes for our two hamsters--Harry and Larry and our two parakeets--Frodo and Galadrielle. Our landlord wouldn't allow them. 

I love cats, too; my two dogs would hurt them, so I can't have any of those right now.

Suzi


----------



## peace81 (Apr 23, 2004)

Dogs are like children and they're fun


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2005)

I've always something different, like a tamed tiger or something cool. Right now I have to settle with my psychotic dog. I'll never forget that vicious hamster we used to have.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

I'd say that I would love to have a dog and I'd also would like a horse, i've had a horse for a while, but my ex gf sold it on me :mum but in the future i might have one again


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I had a dog and he was the best! Dogs are friendlier.


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

This is a hard one to answer. Right now we have 2 dogs, 1 cat, and 11 birds. My husband and I each had rabbits, rodents, and fish while we were growing up, and my ex-bf had an iguana. We've also had ferrets in the past. I've always liked animals more than people.


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

*Ideal pet*

Cats... I have 2 of them

Sometimes, I wish I could have a conversation with them like the horse Mr. Ed.


----------



## suppressed (Apr 19, 2005)

I say kitty's becasue I have loved them all my life , my first word was "kitty", and I had one when I was 3 :lol ..plus the bonus side is they are so self effecient ... just give them lots of love( and food ofcourse :lol) and they are happy 









~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
"Everyone was laughing at me, and I was like shutup guys !!, I look good !."~ Amy Lee ~


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Cats are the best I had one a few years ago and she was my best friend. I developed an allergy to her and had to give her away :cry


----------



## Jackie (Jan 8, 2004)

penguin....i want a penguin :lol


----------



## haloInReverse (May 21, 2005)

*Cats*

Cats, I have two. I talk to my kitties all the time, they are always very responsive and affectionate.


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

I'm a cat person, but I've noticed that in recent years I've been developing a greater affection towards all animals.


----------



## kindofcoolkid (Apr 16, 2005)

A stupid two headed monkey-snake that bangs its head into trees all day and chews on grass in rest of the time.


----------



## Steve215 (May 25, 2005)

You forgot a tree monkey! But my rottweiler/german shephard mix is my ideal pet. 8)


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I chose "other", because I want/have them all.


----------



## Caleb (Apr 7, 2005)

Definitely dogs for me. I've had boxers all my life, and their personalities suit me to a T. One of these days I'll have to put some pictures of my little boy on here.


----------



## porcelainfaery (Jul 19, 2004)

cats and dogs both tie, for me (I'd love to have a ragdoll cat and either a beagle or chiuwaua). but if i could choose ANY pet I'd like to have a fairy


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

Cat I guess but I would rather have a dog.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

cat


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Cats, without a doubt :yes


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I like both cats and dogs but prefer dogs.


----------



## Arkturus (Dec 10, 2006)

Definitely dogs, I can't remember a time in my life where I didn't own a dog, and hopefully that will continue. I like cats too, but after my cat eventually dies I wont get another.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Cat.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Birds all the way!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Rock. 

Don't have to fee'em and they don't crap all over the place.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Dogs are too emotionally needy, they need constant attention and affection...
With cats, you get cat hair everywhere!! On every article of clothing, floors, carpets, beds, sofas, pillows etc..They like to claw the sh*t out of all the furniture, and you have a smelly/filthy litterbox to deal with every day....
Give me a rodent/reptile/insect/plant/fish instead...I didn't even get to the bringing in fleas and ticks part....When I look at a dog or cat, I just see a nice, soft pair of gloves or slippers...Maybe a cap.... :b 

Or sure! Can't joke about dogs, cats, or dolphins...But chickens, turkeys, and cows get turned into dinner in the blink of an eye...Either eat them all, or eat none of them...It like grade school all over again, where the cute/precocious kids get all of the accolades...Absolutely the same in the Animal Kingdom...
Cute/furry=pet while Big/slow/ungainly=dinner+ a baseball glove.... :b


----------



## Kenny (Dec 8, 2006)

I have tarantulas (and all the girls run away). I find they make great pets because they clean up after themselves. They only need to be fed like once a month if you feed them big. They don't take up much room. They don't require much attention. They don't make noise. They don't smell. They don't get sick and require a vet ($$$). And aside from all those good reasons - and many more of course - I simply am fascinated by them. I don't expect anyone to share my interest: I know it's peculiar. At times I wish I could like dogs or cats or something normal like that. This way I won't appear as the social reject of the conversation because of my obscure tastes. But, if you're looking for an inexpensive and low-maintenance alternative to a dog or cat, then run down to your local pet store and pick up your very own big hairy spider today!


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I want a cat


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Cat. I also used to want a monkey...but I don't think I would now.


----------



## Swanson (Sep 4, 2010)

I have dogs and I love them, but I just wish they were a little more independent like cats.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

A dog, a rather large one actually... maybe a husky!


----------



## LoneFox (Dec 13, 2010)

A FOX ^x^


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I said fish...but I want to grow a sunflower


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

LoneFox said:


> A FOX ^x^


Ooh, that sounds cool, a fox...


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Bettong


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

My ideal pet would be a mute Swedish man-slave. He would create intricate wooden carvings, and would be an expert marksman well capable of putting down any intruders that should invade my property.

Actually, I say lizard.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

I love cats and mine is the sweetest pet possible.. except when she deliberately knocks things over or steals stuff just to be naughty, which is really most of the time.

Hmm, might have to rethink that :b


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Some sort of monkey, a small one that can steal things for me.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Dogs


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Cats. Affectionate, yet not overly needy.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Dogs. Great companions and very loyal:b


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

The correct answer is cat.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> Dog (3) Cat (1)
> 
> Horse (1)
> 
> ...


Sorry, you can only choose one answer, and that answer is 'cat'.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

need2bnormal said:


> Dog (3) Cat (1)
> 
> Horse (1)
> 
> ...


That's a lot of animals. I don't know how you have room for them all.

Anyways, I gotta go with dogs on this. I've owned fish, turtles, rabbits, birds, and hamsters(maybe they were gerbils?) before, but a dog is just the best animal. I've had contact with cats before, and they just anger me. They're so ****ing full of themselves.


----------



## zebra00 (Dec 28, 2010)

a black widow spider and let it loose to go around the house


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

What's interesting is that all the moderators seem to like cats.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Cheesecake said:


> What's interesting is that all the moderators seem to like cats.


There's something about people with power and cats.. like a Bond villain :b


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

A dog, of course


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

For me? Horse. While I like all animals, I've always had a fascination with horses, ever since I was a little kid. I started riding when I was 5 and have been hooked ever since.
The bond that you share when you really get to know a horse is unbelievable. They're like giant dogs. And it's a pretty crazy feeling when you realize that at any second, the 1000lb animal you're riding could freak out and decide not to listen to you. I've had it happen. But if you and a horse have a close enough bond, you'll trust them and know that they WON'T freak out on you for no reason. :b That's the cool part.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Well trained monkeys who do your chores.

I do like my dogs though, even if they can't cook


----------



## so_so_shy (Sep 5, 2005)

Man's best friend of course.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

My vote would be Fish, but no pet is ideal all around, all of them require different levels of care and different people lifestyles/houses may affect what you can own. Fish i'd say can fit into most homes though.

The hardest part about them is water quality and temperature. If you have chlorine or ammonia or copper and such in the water it can kill your fish within hours. If PH is too high or low for the fish species you keep that can kill them or make them very ill. Temperature is another huge factor. If you keep tropical fish in water too cold, they will die quickly. If you keep a coldwater fish (like a goldfish) in water too warm with not enough space or a filter for oxygen, it will suffocate and die quickly. 

If your good with water stats, space, and temp, then their fairly easy. Feeding them is easy and there is such a wide variety of flaked,frozen,pelleted, and live foods for fish. They dont need to be walked or touched, and even if you are away a day or two they can live without food, people overfeed fish more often than ever starving them.

You also cant be squeamish about the fishy smell and netting fish if you have to do a full tank scrubbing and gravel cleaning.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Rats..they make the most freindlist pets.
I haaaaaaaate cats.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

dog


----------



## robtyl (Sep 2, 2010)

Vagina.

x


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

Do Chia Pets and Pet rocks count?


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm a cat person.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pet rocks are nice.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Either a dog, birdie, fish or hamster


----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

Dogs, definitely. They love you no matter what, forgive you when you scold them and always want to have some fun(of course, their definition of fun is eating,going for a walk,playing with a toy and taking a nice long nap).


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> I had a dog and he was the best! Dogs are friendlier.


:agreeMy boy Simba is the greatest. Without an ounce of aggression in him.
Dogs are awesome as they provide unconditional love to their owners and company when you need it the most.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Ewww pets.


----------

